# Shellac for children's toys



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

My wife is going to sell some diapers that she's sewn at a craft show at her workplace. She's asked if I could make some wooden toys to compliment them. 

For finish I was thinking about using shellac due to its reputation as a child safe finish. I realize that all finishes are safe once cured, but I think it'd help the marketing if the finish was literally edible, and no one is going to be setting a sweating glass of iced tea down on a toy car. The side benefit from what I've read in Flexner's book is that it seals in pitch, so if I decide to make these of pine that'll be nice. 

I didn't see in the book much note about wax versus dewaxed when used on its own, just in regard to if you were going to follow up with another product. If I'm going to finish with just shellac is there any appreciable difference between the two? Do you guys like Zinsser or do you make your own from the flakes?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

By itself, there is not (at least to my eyes) a distinguishable difference between the 2, though I recently read a thread where someone else seems to think there is. I think you'll see more difference due to the shellac color (garnet, super blonde, etc.) than you will due to waxed/dewaxed. I use both flakes and Zinsser. I prefer flakes, but mixing small batches is a little tedious; besides the Zinsser has a longer shelf life than mixed flakes.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I like mixing my own. Let's me control the cut and also use different colors for different applications/woods. I keep it in mason jars and make sure to put some wax paper between the jar and the lid or after a short while you'll never get that lid off again. DAMHIK;-)


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

My Wood Working Guild makes toys each year that we donate to various children's groups (Children's hospitals, battered mothers, etc...). We donate thousands each year. We had to stop using ANY finish. Just raw wood. Reason: If you recall a few years back that toys were made in China had all sorts of crap mixed into their paint. Kids got sick and died from toys that had really bad stuff in the paint. Congress made into law with the Presidents signature, requirements that mandate that toys to be given to kids (this includes your own) to be certified as safe if they have any type of finish. The certification process cost around $600 in 2009; I'm not sure what the cost is now. You only have to certify a prototype from which all the rest of the toys will be duplicated. 

I do not know who does the certification or what the fines/punishment are for not following these government requirements. But we stopped finishing the toys and donate them raw. No finish.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Alan! It probably won't be an issue this go around, as her diapers certainly aren't certified, but I'll keep that in mind if she wants more moving forward... I had read something about the consumer protection law's unintended consequences with some light googling. Sounds like at least some of the comissioners and congresspeople want to tweak it, but I'm sure it'll be slow progress.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the only that matters about de-waxed and waxed shellac is about what you're going to put over top of it. If you're using shellac as a sealer and you're going to top coat it with anything other than shellac, you should use de-waxed. I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter if you're putting shellac over shellac.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 with Quickstep. You want dewaxed if you desire to top coat with something other than shellac, e.g., if you want water resistance from wipe on poly.

I recall Dominick having a difficult time finding dewaxed shellac. I think the easier to find is Zinsser SealCoat which is a dewaxed shellac product.

I made my own at first. Useful if you want different shades. Many different shades available in flakes. Easy to make, but has finite shelf life once mixed. I read perhaps 6 months.

I normally use Zinsser can products and wipe on. I also have spray can if I feel easier to spray than wipe on. 

The Zinsser products are available only on clear and amber.

The Zinsser products do have a longer shelf life than shellac from flakes.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Gilgaron said:


> My wife is going to sell some diapers that she's sewn at a craft show at her workplace. She's asked if I could make some wooden toys to compliment them.
> 
> For finish I was thinking about using shellac due to its reputation as a child safe finish. I realize that all finishes are safe once cured, but I think it'd help the marketing if the finish was literally edible, and no one is going to be setting a sweating glass of iced tea down on a toy car. The side benefit from what I've read in Flexner's book is that it seals in pitch, so if I decide to make these of pine that'll be nice.
> 
> I didn't see in the book much note about wax versus dewaxed when used on its own, just in regard to if you were going to follow up with another product. If I'm going to finish with just shellac is there any appreciable difference between the two? Do you guys like Zinsser or do you make your own from the flakes?


Your idea of using shellac is a good one. I have my doubts about ALL dry finishes being nontoxic with all the added driers and such. In any event, IMO I would use spray Zinsser as it is dewaxed shellac. As to being waterproof, unlike sealcote dewaxed shellac is very waterproof. Just don't let the kidos set their mixed drink on it!!:laughing:


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks like from this list here that wood and shellac are exempt from testing for CPSIA compliance as natural materials. I couldn't find the official list on the government's webpage, though.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Many of the pills you take are covered with shellac; medical grade, but still shellac.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

bladeburner said:


> Many of the pills you take are covered with shellac; medical grade, but still shellac.


 Guess what shellac is made from?


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

punkin611 said:


> Guess what shellac is made from?


Bug goo!

When I was looking up some things about shellac I stumbled across a page where some vegans were listing all of the candy that used shellac (pretty much any shiny candy except M&Ms, plus many non-shiny candies), as the whole insect derived thing made them non-vegan even if they didn't use gelatin.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

bladeburner said:


> Many of the pills you take are covered with shellac; medical grade, but still shellac.


 If you have any old 78 records laying around they are pure shellac! Put'm in alcohol for a few days shake well you have black shellac.:thumbsup:


----------

